# Property value of hobbiest's homes



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I had a recent conversation regarding what would occur if I tried to sell my home. Not that I'm in the market to do so, but I should consider my options.
I have a rather large collection kept in the unfinished basement. Would this be a "negative" to real estate agents/prospective home buyers? A few walls have rough 2x4 shelves built; the remaining areas are wire shelving. I've run an additional electrical circuit to account for the additional power required to outfit 80+ tanks. All the wood shelving is attached by screws, so returning the area to an "empty shell" is an option. Obviously, keeping the area clean is a priority...
So, putting aside that you share the same passion as I, would this be a deal breaker? 
Anybody gone through this recently?
No right or wrong answers, just opinions. Got any real estate agents out there?
Regards,
Scott


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I do work for real estate agents helping to get higher end houses ready for sale ($500K - $3million houses). The biggest thing that they emphasize is that the person walking through needs to be able to visualize their belongings there, and everything needs to be clean and very proper looking. With that being said, I think if the basement isnt finished to begin with and as long as the area is clean it wouldnt impact the sale if someone wanted the house. I would just make sure if you were to list the house, ask for an hour or two warning before allowing anyone to walk through and make a sweep through the entire frog area to clean up any bugs/spiders as that could detour many people, and maybe mention in the listing that the shelving in the basement could be left as is or removed per buyers request.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I moved to Florida 12 years ago, when the agent first came through my house and I had about 25 terrariums set up in my basement I heard a sick groan as she realized what my finished basement had around every wall. When her whole office came through, I had downsized to 6 tanks on 2 small racks, she excitedly came up to me saying how great the finished basement looked. A small collection is acceptbale and understandable but when your selling a large collection can turn a lot of people off.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a full time professor and sell real estate on the side. It can help or hurt your situation. The more clutter the worse it is. I would removed all "bug" cultures because this may cause concern for the buyers. Explain in detail what will remain and what you are taking, if you have shelves mounted. If you have water stains or damage due to the care of the frogs put some money to the side to give a "flooring credit" or something similar. 

Now, if you keep the tanks is display condition it could help. It would make the house stand out in their memory. I have seen things like aquariums help sell the house because the buyers remembered that house. Plus, if you take care of the tanks it makes you look like the kind of person that takes care of the house. 

I would recommend trying to find a temporary place to store your collection while it is being sold. This is a good idea because you may get a buyer that wants you out in 30 days. Also, if you don't qualify for a loan to carry two mortgages you will have to move out of your first home before you close on your second home. Having a plan on where to store the frogs is best. You really want the house to look like "their" house and not "your" house. Selling a house is all about making the buyer feel like they own it before they buy it. It is hard when you are confronted with a HUGE visual distraction like a collection of tanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

IMO it raises the value


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Holy %^*# I can’t get over the amount of tanks you have, when you’re ready to sell your home PM me and I'll make a contingency offer based on the tanks staying

Post some pictures, please

Brian


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I should have stated that it doesn't have a "direct impact" on the value of your home. They base the value on comparable sales. If your neighbors houses are in pristine condition, clutter will hurt the "value" because the buyer will expect to pay less for your house verses the competition down the street. So, my previous post was about the ability to sell if the house is priced correctly based off of others in the area. If you live in a very desirable area you probably don't have to do anything to sell it. If you live in a suburb that is not as desirable you will need to make it attractive. Hope this helps. 

It seemed to help me because I just sold a house. So, thanks!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I went through this a few years back. I had about a dozen vivs set up in a spare bedroom. We got a lot of negative feedback, so I moved all of them to my office except one tank in the livingroom. It housed 4 leucomelas. I still got feedback from some lady saying she couldn't get over visions of waking up with frogs cralwing all over her. No matter what, you will still have to deal with stupid people! I'd say most of the time it is going to pose a problem.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Great question. I am buying a house and this was one I posed to the realtor. She suggested that when I sold...which this os first home so plan to not be here forever...that it may be a good idea for me to be there when people came through. My other thought and as mentioned earlier was I would need to find a house before selling mine. Wouldn't want to get caught for a month without a place to keep them. So carrying two mortgages may be a possibility or if one house is paid for, taking a home equity on it for a down payment towards the other house. So wouldn't really be two mortgages, would just be borrowing down payment until house got sold.

I do fear that it will deter people from really wanting to see the home depending on where the animals are. In an unfinished basement, not so bad. In living space, may be deterrance.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

mydumname said:


> Great question. I am buying a house and this was one I posed to the realtor. She suggested that when I sold...which this os first home so plan to not be here forever...that it may be a good idea for me to be there when people came through. My other thought and as mentioned earlier was I would need to find a house before selling mine. Wouldn't want to get caught for a month without a place to keep them. So carrying two mortgages may be a possibility or if one house is paid for, taking a home equity on it for a down payment towards the other house. So wouldn't really be two mortgages, would just be borrowing down payment until house got sold.
> 
> I do fear that it will deter people from really wanting to see the home depending on where the animals are. In an unfinished basement, not so bad. In living space, may be deterrance.


Make sure all your tanks are on systems with wheels. The wheels for wire racks are expensive IMO at 20 bucks....but I have come to learn they are totally worth it. When I move I am going to build wood braces around the tanks to keep them from moving, then just wheel them out to a climate controlled storage facility....then wheel them back into their new home.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

A portable climate controlled facility?

A good idea except when the tanks are in a basement....wheels won't go up stairs, haha.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Scott your collection is amazing and done in a way that is very clean, neat, and presentable,so I don't think it would be too bad.I wish I had a basement like yours.I have 40+ tanks in my living room and they spill into the other rooms as well.Although I love it, potential buyers would have more of a problem with my set-ups than yours.Your set-up looks like it belongs there.


Lou


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a buddy putting his house up for sale at the end of June and all his tanks and cultures will be coming to my home for a while. I think it's best to try and find a temporary location for them if possible.

Best


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I know someone know who is a breeder with two homes due to this issue. Talking with my relator about selling in the next few years and hopefully building she suggested we build and move the animals before placing our house for sale, or having a separate location to keep the animals. So to sum it up, I am looking at renting a climate control barn/Morton building for a few months. A buddy of mine has an uncle with a climate controlled storage facility in which he uses a unit for geckos and ball pythons.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I like the climate controlled building to rent idea.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

How much for the house, WITH the racks? Who wants a house without frogs anyway.......😜


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

mordoria said:


> Who wants a house without frogs anyway.......&#55357;&#56860;


weird ppl who don't like frogs.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

mydumname said:


> A portable climate controlled facility?
> 
> A good idea except when the tanks are in a basement....wheels won't go up stairs, haha.


Good point!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> Would this be a "negative" to real estate agents/prospective home buyers?


Yes, but it may not be a deal breaker. I have family that used to be in real estate. They prefer all "clutter" to be removed from the house. Its really going to depend on how much demand there is for the house. You could try leaving it as it is and see how the potential buyers react. If you have to you could always rent a small office space or something similar for a few months.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

jeeperrs said:


> Make sure all your tanks are on systems with wheels. The wheels for wire racks are expensive IMO at 20 bucks....but I have come to learn they are totally worth it. When I move I am going to build wood braces around the tanks to keep them from moving, then just wheel them out to a climate controlled storage facility....then wheel them back into their new home.


Not sure i would feel comfortable moving my very heavy racks full of tanks on those little wheels. The racks do not seem terribly stable to me. Id be concerned they would twist or buckle. Scott, you are asking the wrong group of people here. Your setup would sell it for me. Help to picture space for mine and TONS of expansion. I guess to those weirdos out there who aren't obsessed with frogs though, it may not have such a desirable effect.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would only show my house to other froggers.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

My advice would be to pitch it to the dude in the relationship as a great space for a hobby. I mean, what guy doesn't want a space for working out, building stuff, etc. I would be suspicious if I checked out a house and it had a basement that was underutilized.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

SMenigoz said:


> I had a recent conversation regarding what would occur if I tried to sell my home. Not that I'm in the market to do so, but I should consider my options.
> I have a rather large collection kept in the unfinished basement. Would this be a "negative" to real estate agents/prospective home buyers? A few walls have rough 2x4 shelves built; the remaining areas are wire shelving. I've run an additional electrical circuit to account for the additional power required to outfit 80+ tanks. All the wood shelving is attached by screws, so returning the area to an "empty shell" is an option. Obviously, keeping the area clean is a priority...
> So, putting aside that you share the same passion as I, would this be a deal breaker?
> Anybody gone through this recently?
> ...


Scott
I sold my first house in NH about 6 years ago. 
Had ~40 vivs in an 'unfinished' section of an otherwise 60% finished basement. 
This section [Cold storage space] was walled off, and door entry.
Inside I made all the modifications you have and then some...[venting, lighting, insulated the ceiling, racks screwed to walls ect.]

The agents were fine, the prospective homeowners were all intrigued. I sold the house in 3 weeks.

Of course I cleaned it all out, vacuumed etc. 

I envision they turned it into a great walk in wine cellar 

but who knows....


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the insight offerred by all!
Since this was just a hypothetical "what if" situation, let's hope it doesn't have to be put into action. But...my own feeling is that I'd have another property already in place. Of course, I would have some particular requirements for the next house: Full, below ground unfinished basement, exterior access door a definate bonus and for my other desire, a third garage for the unpurchased bass boat my development doesn't allow. Couldn't talk my wife into giving up her garage spot...love her nonetheless
I'd have the frogroom completely gutted and returned to the clean slate as when we had the house built. No need to complicate an already subjective process...one man's frog paradise could be another's bug and spider pit.
Thanks again to those who commented,
Scott


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> Make sure all your tanks are on systems with wheels. The wheels for wire racks are expensive IMO at 20 bucks....but I have come to learn they are totally worth it. When I move I am going to build wood braces around the tanks to keep them from moving, then just wheel them out to a climate controlled storage facility....then wheel them back into their new home.


This is why I keep most of my frogs in large rubbermaid bins with glass lids. Moving out is a possibility the next few years, but it could be a temporary place to live. I don't want to have to take apart every tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SMenigoz said:


> Thanks for the insight offerred by all!
> Since this was just a hypothetical "what if" situation, let's hope it doesn't have to be put into action. But...my own feeling is that I'd have another property already in place. Of course, I would have some particular requirements for the next house: Full, below ground unfinished basement, exterior access door a definate bonus and for my other desire, a third garage for the unpurchased bass boat my development doesn't allow. Couldn't talk my wife into giving up her garage spot...love her nonetheless
> I'd have the frogroom completely gutted and returned to the clean slate as when we had the house built. No need to complicate an already subjective process...one man's frog paradise could be another's bug and spider pit.
> Thanks again to those who commented,
> Scott


You can always park a bass boat on my property... of course that is a bit of a haul to come and get it.. assuming I'm not out in it....  

It could be worse... you could have a large snake collection.. people tend to have a much better reaction to frogs than they do to snakes.... 

Ed


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

That is very true. I would not help anyone sell a house with a single snake in it, let alone a collection! You cannot talk normal home buyers out of the negative impression of snakes. LOL




Ed said:


> You can always park a bass boat on my property... of course that is a bit of a haul to come and get it.. assuming I'm not out in it....
> 
> It could be worse... you could have a large snake collection.. people tend to have a much better reaction to frogs than they do to snakes....
> 
> Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/01/22/us-snakes-idUSTRE70L05F20110122

My first thought was "Awesome!" Lol


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Ed said:


> ...It could be worse... you could have a large snake collection.. people tend to have a much better reaction to frogs than they do to snakes....


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Ed said:


> You can always park a bass boat on my property... of course that is a bit of a haul to come and get it.. assuming I'm not out in it....
> 
> It could be worse... you could have a large snake collection.. people tend to have a much better reaction to frogs than they do to snakes....
> 
> Ed


Very true. I've reduced my snake collection down to three. The realtor told me to condense the frog racks as much as possible when we sell, but that the snakes would have to be removed from the house before showing. However, I've met almost as many people with a fear/dislike of frogs as those afraid of snakes.


----------

